# Enlever le capot (ou coque) d'un macbook 13"



## doubdoub57 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
Ma question est simple (du moins je l'espère). Je  cherche le moyen (et il en existe un) d'enlever le capot de l'écran de  mon macbook (là où se trouve la pomme). Le but est de redécorer ou de  "tuner" l'aspect général du macbook. Pour cela je dois détacher la coque  arrière de l'ordinateur, grattez la peinture pour le rendre transparent  et ainsi pouvoir créer mon propre design.
Je joins 2 fichiers pour  être plus clair: une photo de capot en question en train d'être "décapé"  et une autre d'un résultat final!
Peut-on enlever le capot sans faire toute la manip pour enlever le clavier?
J'ai  déjà fais la manip pour colorer la pomme du capot, mais sans enlever le  capot en question! Quelqu'un qui s'y connait pourrait-il me donner un  coup de main amical?
J'attends vos propositions avec impatience! Merci d'avance!

P.S:  Je précise que tout ceci n'est pas une simple lubie. En effet je  réalise ce projet dans la cadre d'un cours dispenser à la fac!


----------



## doubdoub57 (30 Octobre 2010)

Personne pour donner un petit coup de main? Personne n'a déjà enlever la coque de son macbook?


----------



## Black-Knight (27 Décembre 2010)

Ben il parle de remplacer l'ecran mais à un moment il parle de la coque tiens http://www.macbook-fr.com/macbook/bricolage/ecran_macbook_article1488.html


----------

